# [SWAP] Ultegra Wheelset for a turbo trainer.



## smokeysmoo (5 Jul 2015)

I've got this pair of Shimano Ultegra (WH-R600) wheels that I have no use for.

The rear wheel is 100% perfect, the front just needs a new rim but apart from that is also perfect 

I'm after a turbo trainer as a swap if anyone is interested.

The front wheel has 16 spokes, the rear has 20 and the rear hub is Shimano compatible.

They're a great pair of wheels and would make a decent upgrade or a belting pair of training wheels.













Ideally I'd like to be able to meet up to do the swap rather than messing with couriers.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jul 2015)

Anyone before I run the gauntlet that is eBay


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2015)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------

